# let me art you in MS paint



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

hi i am jav



give me ref or suggestion and u can look as good as i do right now
thank you


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 25, 2015)

>Poop

Hotness isn't kek, my friend.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 25, 2015)

draw hyogo
or at least his mayor


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> >Poop
> 
> Hotness isn't kek, my friend.



stop speaking meme
here is a freebie on the house


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> stop speaking meme
> here is a freebie on the house
> View attachment 87928


Are you trying to scar that moment in my brain? 8( I've never been more rekt in my life.

...I love it!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 25, 2015)

holy **** I have never seen such beautiful art
pls draw my oc


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 25, 2015)

Can you please draw my booty?


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> holy **** I have never seen such beautiful art
> pls draw my oc



here he is in HD!!



- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> Can you please draw my booty?



here is thy booty


Spoiler: looks a little funky oops


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Mar 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> here he is in HD!!
> 
> View attachment 87937
> 
> ...



what a beaut


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> here he is in HD!!
> 
> View attachment 87937
> 
> ...



You nailed my ass...*sweats*


----------



## alesha (Mar 25, 2015)

Do me plz


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

alesha said:


> Do me plz



Can I take you out to dinner first?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow draw me ;o;


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Wow draw me ;o;



i forgot to give you arms
so i just made you a bean lol


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 25, 2015)

Im ok with being a bean lmfaooo thankyou♡


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 25, 2015)

do what u think i look like jav


----------



## Peisinoe (Mar 25, 2015)

Jav draw me. You know what I look like!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Draw me like your French girls


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> do what u think i look like jav


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> View attachment 87941



I'm in tears of shock because it's so similar to me

bravo jav


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

S a t a n i said:


> Jav draw me. You know what I look like!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Draw me like your French girls



you said french girls
i said french fries


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 25, 2015)

Satani is Frylock irl?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 25, 2015)

This is so hot I can't even


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 25, 2015)

*poses on your lawn*


----------



## Peisinoe (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahah yesss
Put ketchup all over me. 

Or whatever you people like


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

S a t a n i said:


> Hahah yesss
> Put ketchup all over me.
> 
> Or whatever you people like



stop being kinky


----------



## Peisinoe (Mar 25, 2015)

You like them red


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 25, 2015)

jav my love,,,

i would love to be graced by your artwork <3


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 25, 2015)

can you draw daisy please?


----------



## Beardo (Mar 25, 2015)

Draw Beardo


----------



## MagsyPies (Mar 25, 2015)

Draw me with this dude pls -> hai
Your art is inspiring. <3


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Can I take you out to dinner first?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

- - - Post Merge - - -

But your art is really good tho


----------



## Aradai (Mar 25, 2015)

draw a dog please! preferably a pomeranian. make it as fluffy as u can.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> jav my love,,,
> 
> i would love to be graced by your artwork <3



I didn't know what to make you so I just made whatever this is on the fly haha
View attachment 87963



pillow bunny said:


> can you draw daisy please?











Beardo said:


> Draw Beardo










MagsyPies said:


> Draw me with this dude pls -> hai
> Your art is inspiring. <3



I made you both cats







Aradai said:


> draw a dog please! preferably a pomeranian. make it as fluffy as u can.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 25, 2015)

this dog is so fluffy it looks like a lil pillow bean
and thank u!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I didn't know what to make you so I just made whatever this is on the fly haha
> View attachment 87963
> 
> 
> ...



OMG TYSM BB BUT THE ATTACHMENT IS BROKEN ;A;!! IM SO SAD I WANNA SEE ITTTTTTTTT


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> OMG TYSM BB BUT THE ATTACHMENT IS BROKEN ;A;!! IM SO SAD I WANNA SEE ITTTTTTTTT



How about now haha


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

Javocado said:


> How about now haha



OH MY GOSH I LOVE IT THANK YOU SO MUCH ITS GORGEOUS <3333333333333 smooches 4 u


----------



## MagsyPies (Mar 26, 2015)

OMG WE LOOK SO BEAUTIFUL AS KITTYS! THANK YOU! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

You should draw Lassie xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

draw me the way you think I look♥


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 26, 2015)

and here i thought u only drew for me

nice to kno ur a cheating lil snatch


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

thx for making me so skinny


----------



## Javocado (Mar 26, 2015)

MagsyPies said:


> You should draw Lassie xD



you asked for it








staticistic1114 said:


> draw me the way you think I look♥



I bet you look as good as your avatar/mayor?







Ahri said:


> and here i thought u only drew for me
> 
> nice to kno ur a cheating lil snatch



soz but i'll never further my art career if my creations stay exclusive to a thot like you


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

oh yes please! some jav goodness :'D
can you please draw my foxie (fox mccloud)?


----------



## Javocado (Mar 26, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> oh yes please! some jav goodness :'D
> can you please draw my foxie (fox mccloud)?



here is star fox!


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 26, 2015)

Draw my mayor ref in siggy pleaseeee


----------



## m12 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Jav

Draw me with a polka-dot bikini please.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Draw my mayor ref in siggy pleaseeee



I made you a mermaid because hell yeah 






m12 said:


> Hey Jav
> 
> Draw me with a polka-dot bikini please.



of course bud


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 27, 2015)

pls draw me if ur still doin this, u know wht i look like and make it nice and snazzy cuz im putting it as my avatar lol

pls owo


----------



## m12 (Mar 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> of course bud




It's so lifelike thanks man.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> pls draw me if ur still doin this, u know wht i look like and make it nice and snazzy cuz im putting it as my avatar lol
> 
> pls owo



enjoy!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

Can you draw iggy azalea and Tangy having a beach picnic.... or just like doing whatever you want really

and these are the best pictures ever


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> enjoy!!



perfect. tysm : D

these are actually rlly goddarn cute .. hhhhhhh;;;


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

Draw our ogrelord shrek watching over the onion fields.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> Can you draw iggy azalea and Tangy having a beach picnic.... or just like doing whatever you want really
> 
> and these are the best pictures ever



my OTP








Nebu said:


> Draw our ogrelord shrek watching over the onion fields.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> my OTP



this isn't want I asked for, but its everything I wanted


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I bet you look as good as your avatar/mayor?



this made my years
omg I love it


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


>



thanks, May shrek bless your layers uwu


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> here is thy booty
> 
> 
> Spoiler: looks a little funky oops
> ...



The pizza-looking undies are the best.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2016)

ignore


----------



## glow (Jan 5, 2016)

paint me lyk one of ur french girls



Spoiler:


----------



## Aali (Jan 5, 2016)

*slides into thread* 

Hello there 



Spoiler: Oh what do we have here?





Oh there is a mayor and her faithful fluffbutt Moe 
What could this mean?

No but for realsies if you get bored could you draw these two nerds  TY


----------



## mintellect (Jan 5, 2016)

Draw me a squid.


----------

